# going rates



## 204taper (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi im new here i was curious i am from northern mb...not isolated or anything...i am trying to figure out the going rates for doing a commercial job i am looking for pricing on hanging drywall taping finishing per s/f or by l/f...the job details are as follows...1 st its commercial...space is 38' 6''x 14''x12'' all type ''x'' 5/8ths drywall stand up with a 8'x5'1'' bathroom and also has 10 outside corners @12'...can someone give me a rough guestimate on what is too much for this job?>...thanks:thumbup:


----------



## 204taper (Feb 12, 2013)

opps and no celinings


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

56 million dollars is too much for that job. But that's just a guesstimate. And no celinings??? That's a tough one...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> 56 million dollars is too much for that job. But that's just a guesstimate. And no celinings??? That's a tough one...


 Low baller!:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Arey85 said:


> 56 million dollars is too much for that job. But that's just a guesstimate. And no celinings??? That's a tough one...


Shouldn't he know that.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

I will do it for 55 million, 
but you have to sand it.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

i' sub the boarding for 25 million leaqves you alot of meat on the bone:boat:


----------

